# Fastrack Power Connections



## TheDude23112 (Dec 3, 2012)

How do you power your Fastrack? What gauge wire do you use? The connectors on the bottom of the Fastrack look to be very, very small and might only take 22 gauge.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I use #20 or larger. I think #20 is good for 5 amps. That takes care of my trains. I would see no need for anything larger than #16. I think #16 is rated for 12 amps, probably overkill unless you have a long distance to go. All IMO; Don


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I use 18 AWG bi-color speaker wire. You have to find push on on spade connectors that fit the FasTrack proprietary width spade. I use .125" push on spade connectors for 18AWG that 'sort-of' fit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Remember, if you have drops ever 6-8 feet, the current will be spread over a number of those drops. I use #18 wire to the push-on connectors for the Fastrack.


----------



## TheDude23112 (Dec 3, 2012)

areizman said:


> I use 18 AWG bi-color speaker wire. You have to find push on on spade connectors that fit the FasTrack proprietary width spade. I use .125" push on spade connectors for 18AWG that 'sort-of' fit.


Found some 7/64 audio female disconnects that seem to fit the fastrack spades. They will take 22-18 gauge wire.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

18 gauge connectors for my FasTrack work for me with power drops at least every 8 ft. You might want to check out how to hook up your accessories using FasTrack sections rigged as insulated sections. Easy to learn how to do it - go online and you'll find lots of Youtube how-to's. Once you do one or two, you'll enjoy it; just remember in most cases, you'll also need to run one of your wires to an outside rail on a regular piece to complete a circuit. I may not be saying it correctly, but it's worth the time to find out. I still get a thrill every time a train activates my Lionel Cantilever Walkout signal or my #145 gateman, etc. Lots can be done with FasTrack including using washes of rust/brown to make it look a bit more real, but the connectivity is hard to beat and my switches, after a few years of hard wear, have yet to let me down.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can also solder to the Fastrack tabs if the connection between the tab and the push-on connector is an issue.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Fastrack has a power terminal track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Every piece of Fastrack has the power connections. The only difference between a regular straight piece and the "power terminal" is a small notch cut in the side of the roadbed. A small file and 30 seconds and I can make any track into a "power terminal" track.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

You are Right GRJ, the push on spade connection is part of every FasTrack rail. Besides the opening to feed wires from the side the power track section comes with two inferior small gage wires with push on leads. This is OK for small time seasonal layout builders but much too wimpy for a semi permanent larger layout. You can get a package of push-on spade connectors and wire for 18 AWG wire at most home improvement stores or on-Line.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gee, I forgot those wimpy wires they ship with the terminal track, very useful.


----------



## Toot_Toot (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm totally not trying to be a smarty-pants here but since I just read it, it was easy for me to find it again... The Big Book of Lionel Lists the spade connection for Fastrack as a female disconnect, 16-14 AWG, tab size 0.110 (funny, they left off the unit (inch") designation in the actual text. And yes, this is a very odd gap size)...

Part listed is 3M# 72F-110-20-P. 

Cheers.


----------



## TheDude23112 (Dec 3, 2012)

Toot_Toot said:


> I'm totally not trying to be a smarty-pants here but since I just read it, it was easy for me to find it again... The Big Book of Lionel Lists the spade connection for Fastrack as a female disconnect, 16-14 AWG, tab size 0.110 (funny, they left off the unit (inch") designation in the actual text. And yes, this is a very odd gap size)...
> 
> Part listed is 3M# 72F-110-20-P.
> 
> Cheers.


Just did a google search on "3M# 72F-110-20-P" and Mouser Electronics says it is for 22-20 gauge wire.


----------



## Toot_Toot (Dec 3, 2012)

I think you might have gotten re-directed to what they have available. THIS PAGE shows the right size but listed as obsolete...

Found the right tab size and wire gauge at Amazon HERE but with a different part # suffix. Dunno what's up with that but if you want to split a pack send me a PM & we'll work something out...

Cheers.


----------



## TheDude23112 (Dec 3, 2012)

Toot_Toot said:


> I think you might have gotten re-directed to what they have available. THIS PAGE shows the right size but listed as obsolete...
> 
> Found the right tab size and wire gauge at Amazon HERE but with a different part # suffix. Dunno what's up with that but if you want to split a pack send me a PM & we'll work something out...
> 
> Cheers.


I am using from AutoZone "AutoCraft 22-18 Gauge Audio 7/64 Female Disconnects". Their part # 84541. This works fine with 18 gauge wire. 

Mike


----------



## Toot_Toot (Dec 3, 2012)

Woot. Good to know. Thanx.


----------



## TheDude23112 (Dec 3, 2012)

TheDude23112 said:


> I am using from AutoZone "AutoCraft 22-18 Gauge Audio 7/64 Female Disconnects". Their part # 84541. This works fine with 18 gauge wire.
> 
> Mike


Correction. It is "Advanced Auto Parts", not "AutoZone".


----------



## Toot_Toot (Dec 3, 2012)

Even better to know, as I will not be seeing the inside of an AutoZone store as long as they persist in adhering to asinine policies like this.


----------

